
Assange weasels out of pledge to surrender if Manning received clemency - holografix
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/01/assange-weasels-out-of-pledge-to-surrender-if-manning-received-clemency/?comments=1
======
jmngomes
The fact that this website uses an appalling expression like "weasels out"
says a lot about their (lack of) "journalistic" ethics...

~~~
sharemywin
Assange "heroically" saves his own ass by back-peddling on his own
statements...

